# Progesterone Suppositories



## nmck3891 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all. I have been put on the progesterone suppositories during ICSI cycle and doctor said that I could continue taking them up to 12 weeks of pregnancy. I'm 11 weeks now and am very nervous about coming off them. Should I be worried? My question is...is it possible to bleed whilst using the suppositories ie do they mask a miscarriage? I'm becoming very anxious about coming off them and also I'm worried about my scan next week in case I miscarried without knowing. Ive had conflicting advice from two doctors....at my week 5 I asked the doctor who said you cant bleed on them and so its best to wait til 6 week scan to know for sure <luckily everything was fine> and I asked a different doctor at week 9 as I was becoming anxious and he assured me that I would know about it if I had miscarried. Some reassurance please....sorry to go on a bit *sighs*


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

We don't deal with progesterone as midwives I'm afraid, but I would doubt that it would stop you bleeding, as it's more than just progesterone that keeps a pregnancy going, but I'm afraid I can't advise you any further, as it would all be guess work on my part, which wouldn't be of any help to you,

Sorry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

